# Attention Americans:



## nomofica (Feb 28, 2010)

Take that!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm assuming you're talking about Olympic Hockey?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 28, 2010)

It's ok... We still have the better country


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2010)

...only because Canda got a redo.


----------



## Porkchop (Feb 28, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Take that!



Oh shut up! 

In all seriousness, congratulations to Canada.  It was a heck of a game, well played by both teams.


----------



## nomofica (Feb 28, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> Oh shut up!
> 
> In all seriousness, congratulations to Canada.  It was a heck of a game, well played by both teams.



Agreed. US played real hard. It was a very close game and at that point could have gone either way. 

You guys had a good number of awesome players, notably Kesler. Awesome silver, guys.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 28, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...only because Canda got a redo.


+10


Or how about a little soccer if you prefer


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 28, 2010)

Canakastan still is on my poop list for one reason:  Brian McKleever. 

That was a bull decision no matter hoe you spin it.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It's ok... We still have the better country



In Canada we have health care, better regulated banks, better EMS education, better post secondary education funding sources, to name a few.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> In Canada we have health care, better regulated banks, better EMS education, better post secondary education funding sources, to name a few.



You're damned right about better EMS


----------



## reaper (Mar 1, 2010)

We have better woman! hahaha


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm voting Finland for the best women. 

Image removed**** Too darned big...


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 1, 2010)

Definition of a Canadian: An unarmed American with health insurance...


----------



## nomofica (Mar 1, 2010)

reaper said:


> We have better woman! hahaha



You kiddin'?

We're known for our beavers.B)


----------



## 46Young (Mar 1, 2010)

reaper said:


> We have better woman! hahaha



When in Vegas, the girlsl I messed around with vacationing from Vancouver were slammin!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 1, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> In Canada we have health care, better regulated banks, better EMS education, better post secondary education funding sources, to name a few.



I was just being facetious, but if you REALLY wanna go there...

When was the last time you heard someone go "Yes!  I'm going to Ottawa University!  Screw Harvard!"







Go dash another blind Olympians dreams, Canada.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm pretty certain its common knowledge the finest women in the world are produced at Australian beaches. B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 1, 2010)

I, for one, don't care where they are conceived Melcij. Just where they end up when they're older


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 1, 2010)

Melclin said:


> I'm pretty certain its common knowledge the finest women in the world are produced at Australian beaches. B)



clearly you have never been to central and eastern europe


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Olympic Hockey?


(940): Canada: barely better than America at a sport they invented. http://tfl.nu/jb6b


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2010)

Melclin said:


> I'm pretty certain its common knowledge the finest women in the world are produced at Australian beaches. B)


Are they created there? Do your beach rules allow that?
Or are there lots of OB calls to the beaches?


----------



## nomofica (Mar 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I was just being facetious, but if you REALLY wanna go there...
> 
> When was the last time you heard someone go "Yes!  I'm going to Ottawa University!  Screw Harvard!"
> 
> ...



Ottawa University? No.
University of Alberta? Yes.


----------



## Scout (Mar 1, 2010)

Lads lads,

I'm sure you can all agree the main winners where the Irish Bob sled team, only a shade better than the Jamacian entry.


----------



## ah2388 (Mar 2, 2010)

Scout said:


> Lads lads,
> 
> I'm sure you can all agree the main winners where the Irish Bob sled team, only a shade better than the Jamacian entry.



wp ireland


----------



## Melclin (Mar 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I, for one, don't care where they are conceived Melcij. Just where they end up when they're older





Jon said:


> Are they created there? Do your beach rules allow that?
> Or are there lots of OB calls to the beaches?



Who said anything about being conceived? These sheilas emerge fully formed, tanned and bikini clad from the glistening surf of Bondi beach, with an ice cold stubbie of draught and a cheekie yarn ready for the nearest bloke. You bloody rippa     (where's Aussie Phil when ya need the perverted :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored.




Veneficus said:


> clearly you have never been to central and eastern europe



You may be onto something there.  


As for our winter olympics team - they were crap and nobody here cared, too busy fangin' our holden utes and BBQing our roos. Until they come up with ice cricket or snow footy, we're never ganna flog you Yanks and Canukistanis.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 2, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Who said anything about being conceived? These sheilas emerge fully formed, tanned and bikini clad from the glistening surf of Bondi beach, with an ice cold stubbie of draught and a cheekie yarn ready for the nearest bloke. You bloody rippa     (where's Aussie Phil when ya need the perverted :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored.
> 
> You may be onto something there.
> 
> As for our winter olympics team - they were crap and nobody here cared, too busy fangin' our holden utes and BBQing our roos. Until they come up with ice cricket or snow footy, we're never ganna flog you Yanks and Canukistanis.



I am slightly terrified that I understood this post and didn't need it translated into actual English. 

All I have to say is if Canada is so bloody awesome, why is your golden boy playing for an American team? 

So there!


----------



## colafdp (Mar 2, 2010)

Aidey said:


> All I have to say is if Canada is so bloody awesome, why is your golden boy playing for an American team?



because he was drafted by them? lol


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 2, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Definition of a Canadian: An *unarmed* American with health insurance...



Don't be so sure. 33 million people. 15 - 20 million guns. Thats the governments best guess. 



Aidey said:


> All I have to say is if Canada is so bloody awesome, why is your golden boy playing for an American team?
> 
> So there!



 It's our unwritten sport. Go south with a really good story or skill and the US will pay you for it. If you are really good they will pay a lot. When you're exceptional you can get them to smile and say thank you when you take it back north when you retire. 

 Awsome game. I knew it would end with a quick little play and the puck would be in the net. The question was at which end of the ice?


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Aidey said:


> All I have to say is if Canada is so bloody awesome, why is your golden boy playing for an American team?
> 
> So there!



Because he doesnt want to pay the tax rate in Canada.


----------



## nomofica (Mar 3, 2010)

I absolutely love the can 'o worms I apparently opened up here.

Poor sports.


----------



## guardian528 (Mar 3, 2010)

Outbac1 said:


> I knew it would end with a quick little play and the puck would be in the net.




you should be a sports commentator.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 3, 2010)

Hottest chicks I worked with were from Sweeden OMG .... 

Mind you those chicks in Prague were pretty damn hot.

Oh, Canada is bigger and on top, if this were jail ......


----------



## piranah (Mar 3, 2010)

Was in Montreal for the first game...I LOVE CANADA...great women, good beer, good food, and just a good time....and i got searched by the Americans on the way back in WOOOHOOO go America....lol good to be home though....


----------



## WTEngel (Mar 3, 2010)

*The female discussion...*

I have been in the Middle East for about 2 months now, and I would have to say, without a doubt...some of the most gorgeous women I have ever met in my life are here...

Just my .02 worth...

As far as hockey goes, I am pretty sure Saudi Arabia won't be entering an ice hockey team in the olympics anytime soon...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 3, 2010)

Canada: America's hat.


----------



## nomofica (Mar 3, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Canada: America's hat.



If Canada is America's hat, America must have one hell of a tiny head. Explains the level of competency.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 4, 2010)

nomofica said:


> if canada is america's hat, america must have one hell of a tiny head. Explains the level of competency.



ahhhhahahahahahahahaha ....oh snap.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahahahaha.........

This is one of the funniest threads on here. The classic US vs CAN slugfest into which:

1) Australia somehow thrust it's brash little self and,

2) Europen, Middle Eastern and Scandinavian women were tossed as well.

Go figure........


----------



## Melclin (Mar 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ahahahaha.........
> 
> This is one of the funniest threads on here. The classic US vs CAN slugfest into which:
> 
> ...



Yeah well, we don't wrestle crocs because we're not rash, mate


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Yeah well, we don't wrestle crocs because we're not rash, mate


 
Not RASH.......BRASH

Rash is what happens to your skin when you get into something that you should not. (Or when you fall off your motorcycle at 60 mph)

Brash is loud and boystrous and brazen and overly bold. The definition of an Aussie. 

(Now don't get me wrong. I've been to your country two or three times and I love it. Y'all are great people.)


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 4, 2010)

Canadian and Aussie Chicks are both ridiculously fine!!!

Eastern/Central European chicks tend to be porn stars 

American chicks are fat


----------



## nomofica (Mar 4, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Canadian and Aussie Chicks are both ridiculously fine!!!
> 
> Eastern/Central European chicks tend to be porn stars
> 
> American chicks are fat



Hahahahahaha!

Oh Jesus that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## piranah (Mar 7, 2010)

that was good...lolol


----------



## NepoZnati (Mar 7, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Eastern/Central European chicks tend to be porn stars


Maybe but... According to woman from my town (owner of some modeling agency), our women are beautiful but have butt little bit down. :wacko: That's reason why they are not on the top. Seams, Italian woman ranking the best in Europe. 

very funny tread, btw!!!


----------

